Ask HN: Most memorable number between 2343 and 1147? (And why?) - thehoomanist
======
jaredsohn
2000 - probably used the most in product names among numbers in that range.
Also, why mention the top of the range first?

(Also wins Google compared to other numbers mentioned when this was written -
1234, 1337, 1776; but I think that's because it is a recent year.)

------
phillipseamore
1337 - self-explanatory

------
xen2xen1
1234, just like my luggage..

------
mr1248
1248\. What else

~~~
mr1248
Or either 1842. Also known as "one ate for two," pretty gluttonous indeed

------
derrick_jensen
1776

